# kiss you



## Alberto77

Hallo everybody, how can I say in dutch, at the end of a mail/sms, "kiss you" or "a kiss" as a greeting?
Many thanks,
alb


----------



## SimoneW

Hi Alberto,

It depends a little, most of the times we just use: groetjes van ... This you can use instead of the italian "bacio"
However if you like to use the word kiss in it you could use: een dikke kus van... But that is definitly more close than the italian "bacio".
Maybe someone else has some more suggestions


----------



## Alberto77

Hi Simone,
it's for a girl I'm dating, so I would say "i kiss you", "I send you a kiss", something sweet anyway, may this help you?
thanks
ciao
alb


----------



## SimoneW

Ciao Alberto,

In that case go for: "een dikke kus van Alberto". 

Ciao,
Simone


----------



## Alberto77

Ciao Simone,
thank you a lot for your help. One more question: what does it mean literally? A big kiss from... ? (I thought about the german dick=fat, big)
ciao
alb


----------



## SimoneW

Ciao Alberto,

exactly right!


----------



## Alberto77

T-h-a-n-k-s!
ciao
alb


----------

